# Spread cost of EK43 or Mythos One - NO interest or fee's



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Thinking of owning a EK43 or Mythos one grinder?

We now allow customers with business status to spread the cost over 3 months with NO interest or fee's.

EK43 - £600 + VAT PCM

Mythos - £550 + VAT PCM

DM please

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

